# Hot Wire MiniMag AA Kit?



## chiphead (Sep 28, 2006)

Does any have one these HotWire kits seen at Lighthound? Looks really interesting but a lot of work for some short runtime. But I'm a sucker for more power!

chiphead


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Sep 28, 2006)

if im not mistaken, theres a few threads floating around here about auroa light's kit. Doesnt seem to be much more work then a drop in sammie, just that you gotta keep charging the batteries up. 

It's on my list of toys to get once i find that money thats "lying around"


----------



## Somy Nex (Sep 28, 2006)

this should really be in the incan or general sections =)

I just got mine last night and it's one hell of a light. brought a stupid grin to my face and made me feel like a 6 year old with a new toy again. it's definitely a wow light that's limited somewhat by its short runtime, but not everything has to be uber useful in life to be worthwhile =)

the mod is a DIY drop-in, but i admit even with the instructions, the first try may take about 15-20 minutes to get right. but once you've got it right subsequent uses should be straightforward. on wide the beam is completely artifacty jus tlike any other wide-focused minimag, but on the plus side it does focus to a pretty acceptable (relatively) spot with few noticeable artifacts (and definitely none noticeable in practical use).

i'll only have time the next (next) weekend to do beamshots , but if you haven't already, you can also search for auroralite's minimag hotwire mod posts for more information. there's a lot of info on it there.


----------



## BVH (Sep 28, 2006)

You should see how this mod performs using the special gas fill Carley 1499 lamp that was available in a GB some time ago - I forget who did it. Its quite a bit brighter. Maybe we'll see another GB.

Edit: Litho123 did it, see below thread

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/103377&highlight=carley+1499


----------



## cernobila (Sep 28, 2006)

Yep, I have a few....throws better than most of my 2 or 3 cell lights.....more info here....

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/auroralite_hotwire.htm


----------



## BVH (Sep 28, 2006)

The review above is with the less bright TL-3 lamp. The special gas fill 1499 stomps it!


----------



## chiphead (Sep 29, 2006)

Somy Nex said:


> this should really be in the incan or general sections =)
> 
> I just got mine last night and it's one hell of a light. brought a stupid grin to my face and made me feel like a 6 year old with a new toy again. it's definitely a wow light that's limited somewhat by its short runtime, but not everything has to be uber useful in life to be worthwhile =)
> 
> ...


 What are those spacers for?

chiphead


----------



## lebox97 (Sep 29, 2006)

so the AA size cells fit in the DSD charger




chiphead said:


> What are those spacers for?
> chiphead


----------



## nzgunnie (Sep 29, 2006)

So what is the run time?


----------



## EatSleepRunBike (Sep 29, 2006)

Do you need to use unprotected cells or do the protected cells work for the 1499 if I use it in the minimag? Other posts in other threads that I have seen have said to use unprotected 14500 cells.


----------



## litho123 (Sep 29, 2006)

EatSleepRunBike said:
_Do you need to use unprotected cells or do the protected cells work for the 1499 if I use it in the minimag? Other posts in other threads that I have seen have said to use unprotected 14500 cells._

Answer:
The first generation of protected Li-Ion cells couldn't handle the startup draw and required multiple clicks or UN-protected cells to operate it. 

The current Protected Li-Ion cells that AW sells WILL handle the startup draw without problem.


----------



## bestcounsel (Sep 29, 2006)

Would engergizer 2500's work with this kit?


----------



## Josey (Sep 29, 2006)

I just tried a stock 1499 in a MM with a Lighthound ceramic kit with protected AW 14500 cells. Incredible. An amazing amount of light from the MM. This is fun. 
--Josey


----------



## majr (Sep 29, 2006)

bestcounsel said:


> Would engergizer 2500's work with this kit?


No, 2x Li-ions only, nihms will not work.


----------



## chiphead (Sep 30, 2006)

Any idea how long the bulbs survive all this power? I'm just trying to get a handle on the logistics of this mod. Road trip:
3 bulbs
4 batteries
etc

chiphead


----------



## cernobila (Sep 30, 2006)

Basically this "kit" is like a Streamlight TL-3 with 2x 3.7 V protected 17500's.

The Mini Maglite uses the same TL-3 lamp with 2x 3.7 V protected 14500's.

The difference is that the smaller MM gets hotter quicker and has shorter run time because of the smaller capacity cells. It's as simple as that. Using 2x 1.2 or 1.5 V AA cells would just give you a slight glow.

I do have a question on the C 1499 bulb. I guess if it’s so much brighter then the TL-3, it must have a very short run time, does anybody know the difference in the run times of these two bulbs?


----------



## Slaro (Sep 30, 2006)

Using the TL-3 bulb, one should get about 30 minutes of run time. Using the 1499 one will get about 15 minutes of run time. Remember the 1499 set-up isn't designed to be a edc, but rather a jaw-dropping flashlight. You light it up and watch the average person freak out.


----------



## cnjl3 (Oct 3, 2006)

If you really want to bump it up a notch try FM's turbo head for the Minimag with the AuroraLite Hotwire Kit it is a great combo. I dont have any 1499s bulbs yet but I have some on backorder from litho123


----------



## simonsays (Oct 3, 2006)

cnjl3 said:


> If you really want to bump it up a notch try FM's turbo head for the Minimag with the AuroraLite Hotwire Kit it is a great combo. I dont have any 1499s bulbs yet but I have some on backorder from litho123


 
My hotwire kit arrived from lighthound this morning and I'm waiting for my MiniMag turbohead to arrive from Fivemega



Does the Turbohead have much affect on the (Already good) throw of the hotwire kit?

Simon


----------



## cnjl3 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes it does-it makes it better. Damn good throw!


----------



## chiphead (Oct 5, 2006)

simonsays said:


> My hotwire kit arrived from lighthound this morning and I'm waiting for my MiniMag turbohead to arrive from Fivemega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turbohead for an MM/AA????

chiphead


----------



## citizenal (Oct 5, 2006)

I too am wondering about this also, does it last for atleast 10 hrs?? 





chiphead said:


> Any idea how long the bulbs survive all this power? I'm just trying to get a handle on the logistics of this mod. Road trip:
> 3 bulbs
> 4 batteries
> etc
> ...


----------



## simonsays (Oct 5, 2006)

chiphead said:


> Turbohead for an MM/AA????
> 
> chiphead


 
FiveMega sells them in the 'Group buys and passrounds' forum.

Simon


----------



## Zeppert (Oct 9, 2006)

Chiphead, once you get the TurboHead you will not want to go back to stock again. This is nice improvement for the MiniMag.


----------



## cnjl3 (Oct 9, 2006)

chiphead said:


> Turbohead for an MM/AA????
> chiphead


 
Use this link for the FMs turbo head:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/131575


----------



## JimmyM (Oct 9, 2006)

What's the link for this kit? I can't find it on lighthound.


----------



## cnjl3 (Oct 9, 2006)

Here it is:

http://www.lighthound.com/sales/AuroraLite_hotwire_for_minimag.htm


----------



## BigusLightus (Oct 10, 2006)

What am I missing? The TL-3 is a 9v bulb and the 1499 is 7.2v. Does the TL-3 really perform when being under driven @ 7.4 v (2 x 3.7). I'll be doing a MM hotwire soon and am wondering if the TL-3 is worth spending money on?

Thanks.


----------



## lebox97 (Oct 10, 2006)

think it was already posted in this thread... (or maybe it was the TL-3 thread)
the TL-3 and 1499 are actually closer to 7.2 volt bulbs?
but, overdrive it with 2x14500's, change gas from xenon (TL-3) to halogen (litho 1499) = 2x whiter brighter and more efficient? (but half runtime) I believe the TL-3 bulb is under 200 lumens vs the 1499 is under 400 lumens :huh:


I have done both TL-3 1499 hotwire and MM 1499 hotwire mods - and there is absolutely no comparing them to the stock TL-3 or MM TL-3 setup :huh:
(the litho halogen 1499 bulb blows away the TL-3 bulb)




BigusLightus said:


> What am I missing? The TL-3 is a 9v bulb and the 1499 is 7.2v. Does the TL-3 really perform when being under driven @ 7.4 v (2 x 3.7). I'll be doing a MM hotwire soon and am wondering if the TL-3 is worth spending money on?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Tronic (Oct 14, 2006)

nzgunnie said:


> So what is the run time?


I have 17min runtime with Emilions unprotected 14500 and Carley H1499 bulb from litho.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Oct 16, 2006)

Would some kind soul tell me where to get me grubby hands on some Carley 1499s? 

I saw some on sale in the B/S/T forum, but it appears that they are all gone...:candle:

I have modded my MM with the Terralux TLE-5 and it kills the stock incand bulb, but I cannot wait to see what the C1499s will be like....:naughty:


----------



## cernobila (Oct 16, 2006)

Fusion_m8 said:


> Would some kind soul tell me where to get me grubby hands on some Carley 1499s?
> 
> I saw some on sale in the B/S/T forum, but it appears that they are all gone...:candle:
> 
> I have modded my MM with the Terralux TLE-5 and it kills the stock incand bulb, but I cannot wait to see what the C1499s will be like....:naughty:




Have a look here, this might help.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/136564


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Oct 19, 2006)

Tronic said:


> I have 17min runtime with Emilions unprotected 14500 and Carley H1499 bulb from litho.



Hi Tronic:

when using unprotected cells in this application, how do you prevent them from being overdischarged or does the light shutdown first before the voltage drops down to dangerous levels? I only intend to use the Halogen version of the C1499 bulbs which apparently draws less current.


----------



## mooman (Oct 19, 2006)

I put a Nitize push button tail cap on mine but the spring would not make proper contact with the battery. A rare earth magnet on the top of the spring solved this problem. Does anyone know how to stop the ceramic bulb holder from slipping out everytime you take out the batteries? Will an o-ring work or will the heat produced by the bulb melt it?


----------



## Tronic (Oct 19, 2006)

Fusion_m8 said:


> Hi Tronic:
> 
> when using unprotected cells in this application, how do you prevent them from being overdischarged or does the light shutdown first before the voltage drops down to dangerous levels? I only intend to use the Halogen version of the C1499 bulbs which apparently draws less current.


With fresh batteries (4.15V / 4.17V) the H1499 pulls 1.9A
I have run the lamp until the output was very dim. One cell measured 3.2V and the other 2.7V (The cells recover to 3.1V / 3.3V after 5min) 
If you stop when the output begin to dim you will end up around 3-3.2V 
I think this is safe. Is it?


----------



## DonShock (Oct 19, 2006)

mooman said:


> .... Does anyone know how to stop the ceramic bulb holder from slipping out everytime you take out the batteries? Will an o-ring work or will the heat produced by the bulb melt it?


I used to have one of these kits and I held it in with one of the Sandwich Retaining Oring. I never had a problem with it melting but then again I never did a full length run on the batteries to generate maximum temperature.


----------



## mooman (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks Donshock, it works like a charm!!:rock:


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 20, 2007)

Here's a review, with a guide to how it is done.... enjoy!

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/auroralite_hotwire.htm


----------

